# rumors aplenty!



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I have been hearing that there was a new ohio record typical taken not to long ago, I have been watching the message boards and i havent seen any pic's or read any storys about it yet! From what i know it was an amish kid and the deer was around 291 inchs!! if anyone has any info I would love to hear about it! also I have been hearing alot about a new record non typical taken with a bow any info on that would be nice to!! thanks guys ahead of time for your help and info!!!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Search Woodstock and you should be able to see the posts about it. Thanks


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

fishwendel2 said:


> Search Woodstock and you should be able to see the posts about it. Thanks


HOLLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looks like a dang moose!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

slick81702 said:


> Hey guys, I have been hearing that there was a new ohio record typical taken not to long ago, I have been watching the message boards and i havent seen any pic's or read any storys about it yet! From what i know it was an amish kid and the deer was around 291 inchs!! if anyone has any info I would love to hear about it! also I have been hearing alot about a new record non typical taken with a bow any info on that would be nice to!! thanks guys ahead of time for your help and info!!!


I am going to go out on a limb here and say that the story of a 291" typical may not be valid. Considering that it would blow the current world record away by almost 80" seems a bit unlikely.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

There is article in the Ohio Game and fish magazine this month. It was shot the second day of bow season if I remember right. I think it was a typical and score around 195 or 198.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

A 291 inch typical...no way. Anything over 200 inch typical is a Mega Buck and an absolute monster. I'ts gotta be a non typical...now that is believable :!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

there was a buck shot in youth season by an amish boy at the conesville coal lands.it had a 26 inside spread and was 27 points.no idea what it scored but if i can get a pic i will post.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This buck was reportedly taken by a young boy whom is slow in school. The photo has his football coach holding his deer. I guess he got it down by the river. What do you think, have you heard about it.


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Weekender#1 said:


> This buck was reportedly taken by a young boy whom is slow in school. The photo has his football coach holding his deer. I guess he got it down by the river. What do you think, have you heard about it.


I've seen that pic from a high fence deer I'm pretty sure.


----------



## oakhunter27 (Aug 21, 2010)

that looks photo shoped to me


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Weekender#1 said:


> This buck was reportedly taken by a young boy whom is slow in school. The photo has his football coach holding his deer. I guess he got it down by the river. What do you think, have you heard about it.


Regardless of high fence or not, if that picture is not photoshopped that is one HUGE bodied deer.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

that last buck doesnt look to even be shot no blood out of mouth or any blood any where.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

nick99 said:


> that last buck doesnt look to even be shot no blood out of mouth or any blood any where.


There is no entry wound on the near side either. But then again maybe it was not a pass-through shot. Who knows? As has been mentioned there is no shortage of hoaxes, photoshop jobs, false claims, etc. I am always skeptical until the story can be validated.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

fishwendel2 said:


> Search Woodstock and you should be able to see the posts about it. Thanks


That's incredible! I hope that wasn't photo shopped.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The photo was sent to me on my cell phone and the only text with it was "Ohio Buck". That would be something to see coming across the field to your stand. Blow the photo up and it looks like the photo has been messed with but I can not be sure. I thought you guys would set it straight.


----------



## crappiehunter18 (Apr 25, 2010)

The buck taken the second day of bow green scored around 191 or so. It was taken in Delaware county.


----------

